
Elvish: a shell with some unique semantics - HerrMonnezza
https://elv.sh
======
HerrMonnezza
The semantics of its command language is what made it interesting for me:
[https://elv.sh/learn/unique-semantics.html](https://elv.sh/learn/unique-
semantics.html)

